# Wanted: Rats for newbies (Manchester)



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi all

We're new to the forum, and are interested in adopting/rehoming rats. We've been doing a lot of research on various sites and definitely don't want to go to a pet shop for them.

We're new to rats, but not to pets - we have a 9yo Horsefield Tortoise called Pootle, and a Chinese Dwarf Hamster by the name of Mr Baines 

From the research we have done we would be looking at 2-3 rats for company and experience, but would appreciate any advice as to whether boys or girls would be best for us.

If anyone knows of any breeders/ratteries in the Manchester area we'd be grateful for the info - we've emailed a few but some appear to be closed now.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Closest breeders near you:

Stovokor Rattery (Me!), Wigan Home - Stovokor Rattery 
Aeris Rattery, Wirral Home - Aeris Rattery 
Mercia Rattery, Wirral Home - Mercia Rattery

There are always rescue rats to consider also, I have quite a few well handled and friendly rats of various ages at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

Aha! I believe I emailed you via your contact page the other day 

Thanks very much for the info, I am away this weekend but will be in touch next week if that's OK?

In the meantime I've been looking at cages, and the Savic Freddy 2 seems most suitable, unless you have any recommendations?

Thanks again for your help


----------

